# Using a treadmill.. Good or Bad?



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

My 5 month old Vizsla hates the cold, we put 2 coats on him and boots and he still shivers and wants to go home. Once we get home he does laps around the house and tears anything he can get his mouth on. My breeder recommended getting a treadmill for him, has anyone tried this with their Vizsla's and other dogs? We have put my golden on one for fun and he seemed to love it. Do we buy a manual or electronic?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm working on getting Kobi treadmill trained right now. He has only had one session though.

All the videos I've seen of dogs on treadmills have been electronic. I doubt that a dog would have the force to work a manual treadmill consistently, although I've never used one so I can't say for sure. I would think Electronic would be best though.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Our puppy is too little for this right now (there is no way in heck he wouldn't strangle himself), but my parents have a Vizsla (and have had several in the past) and they use the treadmill. The dog likes it, especially when its cold and snowy in the dead of winter.

You can't really do a manual one, as you have to be able to set the speed for the dog to walk/run at. If you just had a manual the dog wouldn't ever do anything, he'd just stand there, they wouldn't know how to use it.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks! We bought electronic one tonight. We put him on it but he doesn't understand it yet. Our golden loves it. He was on fr about an hour today without anyone holding him. Does anyone have any suggestions about getting him used to it. I have been googling and watching youtube. Could he be too young? He is 5 months old.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Not sure how you feel about him, but Cesar Milan has done this. This is from his website

http://www.cesarsway.com/askcesar/overexcitement/Help-Using-the-Treadmill

These are some more tips I found just doing a quick google search

http://www.content4reprint.com/pets...osing-and-using-a-treadmill-with-your-dog.htm

http://www.fitfurlife.com/categories/20071018

Video from Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1AIdeSEo5w


----------



## Tova the Great (Feb 25, 2008)

I put my girl on the treadmill for a few min after I run. We live in a cold climate and she is a bit of a princess...shiver, shakes and wants to go home..
SHE IS NEVER UNSUPERVISED!! I do not tie her to it either, I hold the emerg stop cord and either stand beside or infront an encourage her. She seems to like it and actually hangs out by the treadmill to get a turn. It is not the ideal exercise session for her but really takes off the edge as she has to think about what shes doing too!
My vote Pro treadmill!!


----------



## Hockey Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Our V (9 months old) has been using the treadmill since the summer. Loves it. I do have to stand by him but its great when the weather is bad. We actually combine his walks with a treadmill run every day.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

I am trying hard to get him to like it. Was it instant with yoUr dogs liking it? It seems like he shus down when on it. His front legs will walk but his back two will cling to the sides. Does anyone have suggestions? I want him to the exercise he needs.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Based on what I saw on Youtube, you have to start slow, and be insistent that he stay on the treadmill. Obviously don't force him to walk, but don't let him get scared and jump off.

Kobi has very little treadmill training, but one thing I did when we were working on it was hold my hands under his ribs and lift him up just a hair. Basically just enough that he would move his legs to keep his rib cage in that same spot. I did not even lift his legs off the ground, but just kept him from moving backwards.


----------



## Hockey Dog (Jun 8, 2010)

Our trainer had us attach his leash to the handles but stand next to him. We had the speed low enough to emulate a walking pace.However we were lucky and he took to it real well. Over the past few months we have increased the pace to the point where he runs briskly. If you are having problems it may help if you stand in front and constantly acknowledge his efforts.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

We have tried almost everything, he has kennel cough now so we are not working on it right now. We have tried putting a harness on him and putting a leash on either side but he slipped out of the harness. We will continue in about a week or 2.


----------



## Tova the Great (Feb 25, 2008)

Have you heard of clicker training? (probably stupid Q) You could start with your pup just standing on the tread mill...click that, treat and walk away. Thats it for the first few days. Do it a couple of times a day, but dont turn it on, just have them stand on it. when they are comfortable standing on it and will VOLUNTEER the behavior, working with a partner for safety, turn it on and click the very first step he takes, treat then turn it off!! exercise done! do this for a few days then you can expect a bit more from them. My V waits her turn on the treadmill, my Lab shakes and carries on so we had to start SLOW!! and she still isnt very trustful of the evil machine. Just be paitent and your V will learn to love it!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

So how young is too young for the 1hr long treadmill walk/jog?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam has been treadmill trained since he was 4 or 5 months old. Now, at nearly 11 months old he will go on command and wait for me to turn on the treadmill. 
I would like to caution as it is not an excuse to go and walk outside. I think it is boring and not under-stimulating for the dog.[/color] I only use it to keep him exercised moderately when the weather is really bad or to drain a fraction of his energy or warm him up before biking.

The treadmill gave me the dog's gate and walking speed. 5.3 miles/hour changes the gate from 4 feet alternating but I lower the speed to 4.6 mi/hr as soon as his gate changes. An incline of 4% for 15 to 20 minutes/session but no more than 2 sessions/day. 
He can go much longer but I see no point to it.

As for how I did it... I saw it once on the dog whisperer and researched the pros and cons. I stepped on the rails of the treadmill and held from the middle as the treadmill was on a low 2 miles/hr speed with no incline. It took about 4 or 5 sessions for Sam to catch on and at that point I just stood on the rails with the dog in between my legs barely touching him and just to guide him to stay centered.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I would like to caution as it is not an excuse to go and walk outside. I think it is boring and not under-stimulating for the dog. I only use it to keep him exercised moderately when the weather is really bad or to drain a fraction of his energy or warm him up before biking.


Datacan, I agree completely. The weather has to be REALLY bad to not get out. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/forget-treadmill-get-dog.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/01/vizslas-like-treadmills.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/old-closed-road-works-in-rain.html


----------



## INDRAJM (Dec 20, 2011)

I used to work Kaden out on a treadmill. He was a huge weenie so I had to be very careful with him. I put him on a leash and straddled him. He was between my legs and I had my legs on the running boards of the treadmill. I had plenty of treats and I'd start it slow so he was barely walking. I'd praise him and feed him lots of treats. Within a week I was able to swing my legs off and stand beside him and feed a treat after every lap. If he jumped off of it I'd stop it, coax him on, feed him treats and start again. He seemed to like it and I'd have him trot a couple of miles on it. I've also worked out my American Eskimo on the treadmill using the same method.


----------



## Elvana (Aug 11, 2020)

I know it's an old thread, but maybe it will be a timely resurrection for someone

A lot of what she does or shouldn't do depends on several things. First, how healthy is she? An obese dog can't run as long or as fast as a dog with a normal weight. So, if this is for weight loss then I wouldn't do more than 5-8 minutes at a time at a moderate speed. Duration of the jog is more important than speed, so if you are unsure how fast to go and want to accomplish more exercise then just up the amount of time she jogs for. Just as with people conditioning for more vigorous exercise is a must, too much too soon can cause anything from mild soreness to blown ligaments, arthritis, even stress fractures. 

When the dog is being trained hard for the competition, etc. there are certain things which must be done in order to ensure the good health of your dog. These are:


01. Walk the dog out before placing him on the mill. Ensure that he empties out. This is important, as the dog cannot give 100% if he has waste in his system and it could strain his kidneys.


02. If you are using a slat mill, always lift a dog on and off in order to prevent foot injuries and subsequent vet bills


03. Immediately after the workout, walk your dog in order to cool him down. Do not allow them to gorge themselves on cold water. Let them drink a small amount of tepid water. If the dog gets real hot during work then use a sponge to dampen his mouth, but do not allow them to drink. This will slow them down and they might even vomit.



Finally, as has already been mentioned, whilst working your dog on a mill ensures that they enjoy it and only have positive experiences. If they don’t enjoy it or get hurt whilst using it, it can be very hard, if not impossible, to get them to run it again. Buy the best and easiest running mill you can afford and it will allow you to keep your dogs in top condition for years to come.



Stay away from human TMs like these - Amazon Best Sellers: Best Treadmills, as they are meant for bipedal beings and could mess up a gait on a quadruped. The DogPacers are what Archer's physical therapist recommends https://technobark.com/dogpacer-treadmill-lf-3-1-review/ (He has spinal stenosis and is going through therapy). I know others who use them and swear by them. I am currently looking into getting one myself.

Recently I've been asking myself this question, and I found some interesting videos on YouTube, I hope somebody could use it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

People need to also keep in mind, treadmills are not for puppies, or adolescent dogs. Because it is still a repetitive motion, and you, not them are setting the pace.


----------

